# My Bad Fantasy Art Project



## Philip Overby (Feb 25, 2014)

So I got a new blog idea that may be cool (or completely stupid). I call it Bad MS Paint Fantasy Art. Basically, you send me info about one of your characters (physical appearance, personality, clothing, etc.) and I draw a really bad MS Paint picture of them. I'm not a very good artist, but I'll make my best attempt to make your characters look awesomely bad. I mean, who can say they have really bad art of their characters lying around? Drawn by someone else, that is? So if you want me to badly draw your character, let me know. Could be fun for some laughs and I'll post a link to your blog, books, etc. as well.

I originally posted the above on my Google+. I'm hoping this project would be fun for authors to see how someone who can't draw worth a crap creates their characters. I may do a sample of one of my own characters soon to show you what I plan to do. If you're interested, you can comment here your descriptions or PM me.

Info I need:

1. Name
2. Age
3. Race (skin color, human/elf/dwarf?)
4. Height
5. Weight
6. Sex
7. Hair color/length
8. Eye color
9. Build (muscular, skinny, etc.)
10. Personality traits
11. Any other relevant info (weapons, armor, clothing, etc.)

Note: this isn't intended to make fun of your characters or anything, but if you take your characters too seriously, then be advised.


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 26, 2014)

Well since no one has responded to this yet.  Hi! I'm excited to see what you come up with.  Maybe we could do an art trade thing? I could try drawing one of your characters?




> 1. Name


Captain Apollo



> 2. Age


25



> 3. Race (skin color, human/elf/dwarf?)


Human



> 4. Height


6'2"



> 5. Weight


200 lbs



> 6. Sex


Male



> 7. Hair color/length


A really unnatural vivid yellow  (They are human's of the future with altered genes) He has it cut short and loosely slicked back.


> 8. Eye color


Gold.


> 9. Build (muscular, skinny, etc.)


Medium/ slightly muscular build. 


> 10. Personality traits


He is the leader of a human spaceship which crashed landed on alien world. He is brave, family oriented, friendly, likes traveling and is a bit of a romantic when it comes to his wife, whom he loves dearly.



> 11. Age


didn't you ask this already? XD



> 12. Any other relevant info (weapons, armor, clothing, etc.)


He wears an ancient kevlar vest over a loose white blouse and baggy pants as to not feel hot while riding in the desert sun. He has a leather belt on his waist which holds a curved sword and a water skin. Over his shoulders he wears a lockrim skin. (think giant lizard skin) it's blue-green in color and shimmers slightly. It has a hood sewn in.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, crap! I did ask age twice. I'll edit that.

Thanks, Lunaaris! I'll try to come up with something soon. Just to remind you, this is going to be bad. So please don't hit me if it sucks! 

I'll post some info about one of my characters in a bit.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 27, 2014)

Here is a couple. Not "are"… "is." They're married.

1. Name: The Chef, god of cooking, strength and fire
2. Age: 30 million, going on 40 (looks mid-30s)
3. Race (skin color, human/elf/dwarf?): an orange skinned god
4. Height: 6'11"
5. Weight: in the upper hundreds (as in 501-999) _EDIT: 777, that's a good weight for a big god_
6. Sex: male
7. Hair color/length: black, more on his chest and upper lip than on his head
8. Eye color: fire orange
9. Build (muscular, skinny, etc.): boulderguttianly muscular
10. Personality traits: your typical jolly giant type with godlike power, but unlike the jolly green giant, The Chef would wear meat instead of vegetables; he stopped wearing meat when he saw how it looked on Lady Gaga; he now hopes his remaining followers will chalk up his now-eaten Meat Vest as "a phase"… a phase that lasted nine thousand years, but a phase nonetheless
11. Any other relevant info (weapons, armor, clothing, etc.): some kind of patterns on his skin, could be war paint or barbecue sauce; no shirt, yes pants



1. Name: The Spirit, goddess of beauty, nakedness and wine
2. Age: she won't tell how many digits in her age, but she looks to be in her 20s
3. Race (skin color, human/elf/dwarf?): a light skinned goddess with a pink blushiness
4. Height: about 5'5"
5. Weight: can seesaw with a supermodel (and often does)
6. Sex: Do not even dream of this, blasphemous mortal, or I'll send you to Hell! female
7. Hair color/length: dark with a hint of merlot, long and flowing
8. Eye color: dark with a hint of merlot
9. Build (muscular, skinny, etc.): so perfect even Michelangelo himself cannot capture her beauty on MS paint 
10. Personality traits: pleasant, mellow, giddy, but also a sore loser; she sucks at video games
11. Any other relevant info (weapons, armor, clothing, etc.): considers clothing an option she'd rather opt out of, but so as not to offend certain societies, she will tolerate a wine-colored sheet that covers what needs to be covered. The sheet is unbound, as if a perpetual wind is always about her, holding her clothing to her skin. She blames her sisters for this. At least they let her remain barefoot. Her feet may be wine colored from stomping grapes and Koopa Paratroopers. She really hates those @#$%ing Koopa Paratroopers!


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, Sidekick! It'll be fun to try to draw some of your characters for once instead of my own! It's going to be good! (I mean bad)

Here's my character at the request of Lunaaris:


1. Name: Pedro Carina
2. Age: 23
3. Race (skin color, human/elf/dwarf?): Spanish (fantasy version anyway) human
4. Height: 5'9
5. Weight: 170 lbs
6. Sex: Male
7. Hair color/length: Mid-length wavy brown
8. Eye color: Brown
9. Build (muscular, skinny, etc.): Medium build
10. Personality traits: Tends to get nervous easily, brave when pressured to be so, not good at most things despite being on the crew of a group of air pirates
11. Any other relevant info (weapons, armor, clothing, etc.): Pedro likes wearing scarves of all different kinds of colors and probably wears some version of a puffy pirate shirt because he wants to look the part. He carries a pistol on his waist (which he doesn't know how to use) and has a sabre he likes to rattle now and again

If you want more insight on his character, you can check out what I'm working on in the Genre Challenge "Canon vs. Canon" a gunpowder fantasy story starring Pedro: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/challenges/11396-genre-challenge-days-25-28-sub-genres-entries.html


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 27, 2014)

Lunaaris: I posted my pic of Captain Apollo on my blog. If you feel like you don't want it posted for whatever reason, let me know and I can take it down. I haven't shared it via social media or anything as of yet, but I can do so if you're cool with it.

Also, if you want me to share any information about your work, your character, etc. let me know and I can link to anything you would like me to. 

I had fun doing this, even though my art royally sucks. 

Philip Overby's Fantasy Free-for-All: Philip Overby's Bad Fantasy Art #1 (Captain Apollo)


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 27, 2014)

Its perfectly okay!  I really love it. In all its crappyness I love it. XD I'm going to print it off and post it around my place if that's okay with you.

I have a tumblr dedicated to my world building for the project he's from: Sands of Khayra 

Its great how you drew him because I've been trying to figure out his face and even if yours is blotchy lined. I love it and its a way I can focus on THIS is how he looks. I like his square jaw, which I never thought of before but is totally a nice touch.

I'm working on your Pedro as we speak he may be up in a bit.


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 27, 2014)

Well here is my try at Pedro Carina..... Maybe I put too much effort?


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh sh*t! Yours is freaking awesome!!! 

Now I feel bad for butchering your character! Anyway, glad you like it even though it's all screwy looking. I started touching up some of the blotchy stuff then I was like, "Nah, let's go full crap!" 

Anyway, this was fun and your version of Pedro is really great, seriously. He's a brand new character I came up with, but I may yet do more stories with him because I've enjoyed writing him. 

Thanks again and please share! Can I share your version of Pedro around as well?

P.S. How did you draw yours? By hand? 

Now to crappify some of Sidekick's characters!


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 27, 2014)

Use him for what ever you like! You have my approval to do what ever you want with him, share him etc.  

 I actually really love your drawing of Apollo. No one will ever understand. But I love it. 

By hand ? Yes. I have an Intuos Pro. its a tablet thing I plug into the computer that allows me to draw like a normal pen and paper. I used MS paint too for it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 28, 2014)

That's great and thanks again! I used MS Paint only because I figured if my art is going to suck, I may as well do it up! 

I'm going to post one of my Pedro stories (I'm going to call the series of them "A Tale of the Jack-of-No-Trades") on my blog so I'm going to use the pic you drew for me. Again, I really like how this project has come out so far. I hope it can continue to be fun and if you want to try another character down the line, we can trade again.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's my second Philip Overby's Bad Fantasy Art featuring Sidekick's characters The Chef and The Spirit. I particularly like the addition of chicken and wine myself.  

Craptastic fantasy art in all its glory! 

Philip Overby's Fantasy Free-for-All: Philip Overby's Bad Fantasy Art #2 (The Chef and the Spirit)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice!

Now I'm wondering... should The Chef wear those striped pants in game?


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks! (I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say thanks because my art sucks. But I'm going with it anyway.)

If anyone wants me to do another character, let me know. I'm having fun doing this so far. 

I'm also looking for anyone else willing to do another version of Pedro just for the hell of it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 18, 2014)

My newest piece that involves one of my own characters Lady Gurz the Forest Hag is featured in Bad Fantasy Art #3. As always, I'm open to make a piece of any character if you want. All in good fun! 

Philip Overby's Fantasy Free-for-All: Philip Overby's Bad Fantasy Art #3: Lady Gurz, Forest Hag


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 18, 2014)

I chose a character to do this finally! Here she is 

1. Noma Galway
2. 17
3. Human, pale skin
4. 5'6"
5. 145
6. Female
7. Pale blonde, just below the shoulderblades
8. Green
9. Slender but not fragile. She has muscles.
10. The best one word summary of this character I've heard yet is "Broken". 
11. She wears a black dress and carries a dagger everywhere. She wields the water element.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome, Noma! I'm happy to give her a shot. I'll post a link here when I finish it.


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks! I'm excited to see her


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 22, 2014)

Noma, I posted my pic of your character, Noma Galway on my blog. It's craptastic, but I hope you like it anyway. 

Philip Overby's Fantasy Free-for-All: Philip Overby's Bad Fantasy Art #4 (Noma Galway)


----------



## Jabrosky (Mar 22, 2014)

I have to say these Paint drawings are better than anything I could do with the same program.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 22, 2014)

Really? Well, I guess I'll take the compliment then. Thanks!


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha that's AMAZING, Phil


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, you're using it as your avatar? That's pretty cool! Wear it like a badge of honor, I suppose! 

In any case, glad you like it, even though it's not, as we say, good.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 23, 2014)

I just saw Noma's post on the Flat Earth thread. I thought it was so awesome to see MS Paint Noma as her avatar!


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 23, 2014)

I like it...especially the water elemental bit. It made my day  So it deserves the avatarness


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 23, 2014)

I actually added the water elemental bit at the very end. My original version didn't have it, but went back and put it on there. Glad you like it! As always, I'm open to do other ones. I have fun doing these more than I expected. I'm thinking of doing some original characters that aren't in any stories and seeing what I can come up with as well.

But if people have characters, hit me up and I'll do them!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 23, 2014)

Drawing is fun. I did a lot of art with my first novel. I'm talking about the level of quality you're aiming for with MS Paint. Maybe I took it up a notch from that, but intentionally drew my characters to look like muppets.

(@#$%! I should've used that look for Flat Earth! It's so much easier to draw that way!)

Anyway, my point is that I drew maps and numbered scenes to keep track of where different characters were moving, and when they would run into each other. It was like a pictorial writing prompt.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 23, 2014)

That's actually a great idea. Maybe I could do that with some of my future novels. Have several pics so I know where my characters are going and what they're doing. It could be fun to do in any case and keep me on track.


----------

